# Gourami picture



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Dwarf Gourami​*









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dorian (Oct 27, 2014)

Aussie_hippie_2, after seeing your images I think you have great interest in fishing. I also love to fish in different places of the world. Would you like to tell me about some best fishing spots all over the world?


----------

